# درافيل التنجستن كربايد (tungsten ring)



## ayedalotaibi (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكر الجميع على المرور وقراءة الموضوع واحب ان استفسر من اصحاب الخبره في انتاج حديد التسليح . ماهو سبب حدوث شروخ في درافي TUNGSTEN RING وخصوصا في منطقة العلامه التجارية logo وهل هناك مواصفات خاصة لابعاد التفتيح عليها ام يتم التفتيح حسب المواصفات الخاصة للمنتج انا اقصد في مواصفات الابعاد : عمق تفتيح الشرشرة عمق تفتيح ال logo وهل هناك علاقة بينها وبين نوعية TUNGSTEN RING 
والشكر للجميع


----------

